# Toilet Replacement From 10 Inch to 12 inch Rough-in?



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Is the current flange PVC or cast iron? Do you have access to change the flange?

B


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes.... there is an adjustable offset good for 2" at your local BB.

(Funny... last time I used one was to go from 12 to 10 .... Had a very tight bathroom and had to change toilet orientation).... had to order a special 10" toilet... not much choice)


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

The flange is PVC pipe.

After talking to a licensed plumber locally, I think we are going to look for a ten inch replacement online. I have seen a couple of videos on You Tube, so I see it is possible. I am just not sure it can be done in our case. Dang it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

We returned the new toilet. My wife is going to look for one from the BB stores online. I know HD has several.

Well, we got some experience.  Not having any plumbing experience, I never gave any thought to the fact that it wouldn't fit. With the millions of older homes in existence, I don't see why replacements aren't readily available off the shelf. After all, we replaced one toilet in 2009 with no problem. I guess something magical happened in the years since then. 

Thanks for the help. Onward and upward.
Mike


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

The difference between a 10 and a 12 is the tank not the bowl unless it's a one piece on most manufactures


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Javiles is right. You can buy toilets with an adjustable tank (I have them, from Home Depot). Other than having to positioning the tank, they install just like any other toilet.

My toilets are Glacier Bay, a HD store brand. They were inexpensive, but a recent consumer magazine article rated them higher than some costing three times as much. The only thing about them I didn't like was the cheap plastic seat they came with. That is easily replaced.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

get the 10 rough in you will be glad you did.....off set flanges imho suck...:yes::yes:


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

ben's plumbing said:


> get the 10 rough in you will be glad you did.....off set flanges imho suck...:yes::yes:


Tks. Got one ordered.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

True story: In 2013 I did a bathroom renovation which included a new toilet. The original toilet was a 10" offset so I went looking for a 10" toilet. No luck at the big apron stores nor the locally owned builders supply store. Off to one of the two plumbing wholesale houses and I'm told that the find State of Georgia no longer allows 10" toilets to be sold. Well what is a person to do? The salesman at the wholesale place told me there is a way around this. The finer State of Alabama does allow the sale of 10" toilets and this supply house has a store just 90 miles from where I am standing. All I have to do it to buy the toilet from the Alabama store and pay for it with my credit card which will show the sale being made in Alabama. When the milk truck (supply truck) runs in the next day or two the toilet will mysteriously appear here in my town. NO paperwork on this transfer to another store. Problem solved, no offset flanges to deal with, no cutting and re-routing of cast iron pipe.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Thurman said:


> True story: In 2013 I did a bathroom renovation which included a new toilet. The original toilet was a 10" offset so I went looking for a 10" toilet. No luck at the big apron stores nor the locally owned builders supply store. Off to one of the two plumbing wholesale houses and I'm told that the find State of Georgia no longer allows 10" toilets to be sold. Well what is a person to do? The salesman at the wholesale place told me there is a way around this. The finer State of Alabama does allow the sale of 10" toilets and this supply house has a store just 90 miles from where I am standing. All I have to do it to buy the toilet from the Alabama store and pay for it with my credit card which will show the sale being made in Alabama. When the milk truck (supply truck) runs in the next day or two the toilet will mysteriously appear here in my town. NO paperwork on this transfer to another store. Problem solved, no offset flanges to deal with, no cutting and re-routing of cast iron pipe.


 Any WAG as to Georga's logic/rationale...???


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Any WAG as to Georga's logic/rationale...???


I am curious also. What's the big deal? How does someone upgrade to a modern toilet if none are available? That I just don't understand. 

We ordered one from Lowe's. It is a basic toilet with no additional features. Be here in about ten days.

Something had to happen in the industry since 2009 when we replaced one of ours with a Jacuzzi branded 10 inch rough in model. At least here in Southeast Texas.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thurman said:


> True story: In 2013 I did a bathroom renovation which included a new toilet. The original toilet was a 10" offset so I went looking for a 10" toilet. No luck at the big apron stores nor the locally owned builders supply store. Off to one of the two plumbing wholesale houses and I'm told that the find State of Georgia no longer allows 10" toilets to be sold. Well what is a person to do? The salesman at the wholesale place told me there is a way around this. The finer State of Alabama does allow the sale of 10" toilets and this supply house has a store just 90 miles from where I am standing. All I have to do it to buy the toilet from the Alabama store and pay for it with my credit card which will show the sale being made in Alabama. When the milk truck (supply truck) runs in the next day or two the toilet will mysteriously appear here in my town. NO paperwork on this transfer to another store. Problem solved, no offset flanges to deal with, no cutting and re-routing of cast iron pipe.


 Maybe they did not have one in stock but still wanted to make the sale?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

HEADLINES man has showdown with police after trafficking and installing illegal toilet details at 11 :2guns:


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

And now for an update. The new toilet was shipped to Lowe's. We picked it up and called a plumber to install it. It works great and she who must be obeyed is a happy camper.

Whew! Glad to be through with that project.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Something had to happen in the industry since 2009 when we replaced one of ours with a Jacuzzi branded 10 inch rough in model.


I don't think it is the industry as much as your state. Texas requires 1.28 gpf toilets. (So does Calif). Most of the other states do not. So 10 inch rough in, 1.28 gpf toilets are not a big seller for the big boxes.

If you check that Jacuzzi, I'll wager it is a 1.6 gpf.


----------



## Daron Dyer (Feb 9, 2018)

Replacing the closet flange with an offset flange to get the 12" rough specs is WAY too much work to do in your situation. Simply return the toilet and get a 10" rough model. They are usually no trouble to get. Most plumbing wholesale stores have them in stock. I'm not sure how old your home is, but if the sewer lines are cast iron, and you have a slab foundation, that job could be very costly and would require a professional plumbing contractor. (One that has many years of experience) A raised foundation home with ABS sewer / drain lines would make the job fairly easy but still beyond most DIY homeowners capabilities. Yep, just get a toilet to fit the existing specifications......problem solved !!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Toto has a toilet that you can change parts under and it will fit either or.


----------

